# Service question



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 24, 2021)

Do you allow a service drop for a main panel from the POCO to go to an accessory building (detached garage) and then feed the main structure (House)?

Is it permitted by code to do it this way or is this an AHJ call?

What I have been told is the POCO charges more per kilowatt when doing it this way?


----------



## ICE (Mar 24, 2021)

Where is the service disconnect?  The service disconnect can be on a detached garage.....or as is common here, on an ADU.  In farm country it can be on a pole by the road....but hey now, we are California.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 24, 2021)

Existing residential home and their adding a detached garage. The house service is underground and is under the proposed garage, so they want to place the main panel in the garage and feed the house from the garage panel.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 24, 2021)

Nothing in the code would not allow this. But of coarse the utility company has rules too. Here you need to get permission of the location for the service from the utility company first.


----------



## Bryant (Mar 25, 2021)

Agree nothing in the code prevents that setup, can go either way. We have two electrical utilities in our neck of the woods, one requires you just to poke out the SEC out of the meter socket (aerial or underground service lateral) and the other the electrician installs to the aerial drop from the service lateral at the weather head


----------



## jar546 (Mar 26, 2021)

I just moved this to electrical where it should be


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Sorry jar, 

"Sometimes it good to be King!"
_Mel Brooks_


----------

